# What do you do in this situation?



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

Xmytruck and I had this conversation and now I want other opinions.

It starts to rain, Thunder and lightning, and you are 1/2 hour from your starting point (cabin, Truck, tent...whatever). Do you find shelter or do you book it back to your starting point?

Its happened to me, and I always try to make it back. Should I just pull over on some island and find some cover?


We both said B-line it back to the base. :shock:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

To me it would depend on how bad its lightening...if its bad then i would find cover off the water but if its not bad then head back as fast as I can...


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 2, 2007)

I try and find cover, too slow to run from anything


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

keep on fishing. G3 Bassman has pics of a situation like this we were caught in. you still got those scott?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

well i would keep fishin too unless it was lightening bad...id rather not fish than get fried...


----------



## redbug (Jul 2, 2007)

It depends on if I have someone else in the boat...
If I do I lend them my 7'11" flipping stick and pick up my short little bamboo pole and keep at it.. 
I was fishing a tournament a few years ago and was caught 30 miles from the ramp with a nice limit I could barely see the front of the boat it was raining so hard and idling back was gonna make me miss the weigh-in..

I figured no one else was stupid enough t run in this stuff so Hammer down went about 10n miles in the rain and it slowed to a drizzle it was worth the risk First place and big fish.. smart?

heck no do it again?
oh yeah without giving it a thought.


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 2, 2007)

Man, in ANY lightning, get off the water. Period. 

You can't catch them if your dead.

If you're talking about fishing in the rain, well, the fish sure don't mind, it's just a little inconvienent


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, wingshooter, we weren't 30 minutes from the ramp, and it wasn't heavy winds and whitecaps where we were fishing. However, I've been in some pretty stupid situations on lakes and open ocean in boats that shouldn't have went out in the first place. Was actually escorted back to shore during a sudden squall in WA state by the US Coast Guard. Just wanted to be sure my lil' 14' boat could make it back to the pier.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2014)

I would just keep fishing - the fish are already wet
'


SHEEEESH you ask some silly questions


----------



## masterbaiter (Feb 22, 2014)

I have had this happen several times while I was boating. Depending what lake im on affects my decision. The large lakes around here become like a ocean during storms. the waves all have white caps and you have no choice but to head back to the boat launch or you will be waiting for a long time for the lakes to calm and the boat launches to clear of other boaters leaving the water. usually on large lakes I try and beat the worse part of the storm. if I was on a small lake I would find some cover whether its a island or a camping spot and make the best of a crappy situation


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 22, 2014)

my buddy and i were canoeing/camping on a large lake and it started storming.we decided to beach on a small island in case it got too rough.after 30 mins. the swells were over 5 ft,thunder,lightning.gale force wind.we were there for 3 days before we felt safe enough to leave.i have no doubt we would have died if we didn't beach.i dont even hesitate to land at the first sight of lightning.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 23, 2014)

They say if you can see lightning you could be struck. I prefer not to be struck. I have & will fish in the rain. Now wind, friends on the lake & the boat. I've run across 3 ft swells in my little 14ft boat & made it back to shore with no problem. Those waves don't scare me in a big boat so I might stay fishing if they are biting.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 23, 2014)

Ask yourself one question.... is it worth risking my life or worse, living through it and dealing with the after-effects and being a burden to your family if you can't take care of yourself.

Had a surfing buddy back in my 20's who just couldn't resist a good storm surf. The zipper on his wetsuit drew a strike and he was a turnip for 5 or 6 years before he passed. Didn't have a wife and kids, but it tore his folks up pretty badly those last few years. It's just not worth it, IMHO. Get off the water when you see the first flash ASAP.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 23, 2014)

I get all primal when lightning comes along; there is no truly rational thought:

My whole self screams: "GET ME OFF HERE NOW!!!!"



There was this little episode in an aluminum canoe during a lightning storm 40 years ago which etched a lesson in my lizard brain.

Your mileage may vary. I no longer have a choice.

:roll:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2014)

KEEEP FISHING!


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 23, 2014)

Depends on some factors including lighting, amount of rain and time of day. Most of the time I'll wait up to 10 minutes to see where it's going.


----------



## Vader809 (Feb 23, 2014)

The fish or the money is not worth my life nor any one with me!Don't get me wrong my life is all about fishing,I just don't know any who has lost their life and returned to tell me other wise.4 years in the Navy as a rescue swimmer and many close calls after.I can say for sure, better safe than sorry.Once a fool always a fool,I have had that whispered in my ear many times


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

I try to make it back but if it's bad I've had to take cover before. Mother nature has her dark side using common sense will get you out of most situations.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2014)

depends on if the sky is clear in the direction i need to go and which boat i am. been stuck several times on the river while paddling


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 25, 2014)

Fish until your pole starts buzzing


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 25, 2014)

Reach for my hard hat! 
Ahab says it'll keep me safe!


----------

